# Calendula Soap



## Lizteria (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi can anyone suggest a gentle fragrance for my first calendula CP soap? Also, if I'm putting petals on top, can I still finish it off in the oven (CPOP)? Thanks for any help.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd suggest not using a fragrance if you really want it gentle. I'm a big fan of FOs/EOs but I also like to occasionally use unscented soap.


----------



## Lizteria (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Hazel, I may do that.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 2, 2013)

I have used chamomile (from Oregon Trails) with calendula and the result was very nice - delicate and faintly sweet.


----------



## Saswede (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree about the low/no scent ......  I use an EO blend based on cedar wood for my calendula soap.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 2, 2013)

I have two calendula soaps, coloured naturally and scented with a mixture of gardenia and something fruity like yuzu or Energy. Just use a bit less than the recommended amount.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 2, 2013)

I love yuzu with calendula. The two seem to go together well.

Added:  not sure if you can CPOP with the calendula on top.  It may dry it out to the point of burning it even with the oven off.  Not sure but I wouldn't chance it unless others here have already tried it and can chime in.


----------



## Lizteria (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks kazmi, no I probably won't put this one in the oven. Better safe than sorry.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## KrisAnt (Oct 2, 2013)

I used a sunflower fragrance oil that I purchased from Camden grey. It has a very light citrusy scent. I also added some dried calendula petals into one layer of the soap, colored the second layer with turmeric, and used cocoa for a line between. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Lizteria (Oct 28, 2013)

KrisAnt that sounds lovely. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Oct 28, 2013)

@ KrisAnt

I second that the sunflower soap sounds lovely. Gotta pic?...I ask hopefully.


----------

